
Cuba “sonic attacks” had laser-like focus, caused mild brain damage - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.apnews.com/697536f065e6470eaa5ccfc35061e7ce
======
dovdovdov
This story puts the tinfoil hat so hard on my head,

I keep imagining what arsenal of subliminal tools are at the expense of powers
besides the obvious media propaganda.

Like that's not enough to control the masses.

